# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik heb de vierdaagse in Nijmegen wel eens gelopen

## Leontien

De Nijmeegse vierdaagse is weer begonnen. Maandag zijn weer bijna 40.000 mensen over de start gegaan. Omdat er elk jaar zoveel mensen meelopen vroeg ik me af of er leden van MediCity wel eens meegelopen hebben. Of zou je het wel eens willen meelopen of zou je het absoluut niet willen of moedig je juist iemand aan die je kent?

Breng je stem en je mening uit!

----------


## sietske763

al zou ik het kunnen, nooit zou ik daaraan meedoen, kan de lol er echt niet van inzien.....je gaat jezelf toch niet voor niets zo moe maken....en nog blaren er aan toe....

----------


## Onassa

Hahahaa Siets,helemaal met je eens!

----------


## gpjbruyn

Ik heb de vierdaagse gelopen in diensttijd in 1962 en toen nog een keer in 1975.
De eerste keer was zwaar, je loopt 50 km met volledige bepakking, maar je was nog jong.
De laatste keer was eigelijk een eitje, ben voor de grap met vrienden meegegaan.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb de Nijmeegse4Daagse nog nooit gelopen, ik heb sowieso nog nooit aan zulke dingen meegedaan op de wandel4daagses van school na...

Bij de 4mijl van Groningen moedig ik wel eens bekenden aan, maar ook die heb ik officieel nog nooit gelopen.

----------


## ikke64

Hi, Ik heb "gestemt" op ja vaker. maar dan bedoel ik vooral 'smiddags en 's avonds in de stad (Nijmegen dus)  :Wink:  Dat is ook heeeeel zwaar. Maarre geldt dat hier ook ?????

Hihi Ikke

----------


## ikke64

@gpjbruyn,

Sorrie, maar het is of 50 kilometer per dag of 40 kilometer met bepakking. En volgens mij is dat nooit anders geweest. Maar het blijft toch een prestatie.

Gr Ikke

----------

